# afn decoder



## shudna (Jan 7, 2014)

hello, new member here, living in Puerto Galera, Mindoro,, I am trying to find a new afn decoder/receiver , model number D9865H. this is the newer receiver, and i have been told that the older ones will no longer work after September of this year. I am qualified to activate the receiver, but finding a place to buy one is hard without taking a trip to Japan or another pacific base.. any good ideas out there?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

shudna said:


> hello, new member here, living in Puerto Galera, Mindoro,, I am trying to find a new afn decoder/receiver , model number D9865H. this is the newer receiver, and i have been told that the older ones will no longer work after September of this year. I am qualified to activate the receiver, but finding a place to buy one is hard without taking a trip to Japan or another pacific base.. any good ideas out there?


I would try a few of the major electronics stores that are in most large town and cities. Failing that, you might try the online, second hand sites here in country...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

A retired Marine buddy of mine recently went to Guam for his visa run and wasn't able to find one there. He was disappointed to find out that they weren't available there. I would try to relocate some old friends still on active duty overseas that could pick one up for you and ship it to you (Korea, Japan??).


----------



## shudna (Jan 7, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> I would try a few of the major electronics stores that are in most large town and cities. Failing that, you might try the online, second hand sites here in country...


Thanks, but after speaking to the afn people i was informed that even though i could find the same model as you said, it probably would not be configured to receive the afn signal, apparently only receivers configured to receive afn will work with afn..


----------



## shudna (Jan 7, 2014)

thanks, yes it seems difficult to get much information about the receivers even thru the afn sight.. and the exchanges so no information on purchasing one.. Probably need to call and talk to someone live prior to taking a trip anywhere..I was just hoping that someone here might have some sort of access to them..(really don't want to take a trip to japan or where ever... thanks for the reply


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

AFN Decoder can only be purchased in AFEES. I have one I bought in Kuwait. Works great. The setup was a pain as no one knew how to set it up I even called the US Embassy as they and VA have AFN they were of little help either, since I am only an American citizen retired Vet, but they can't help me. Anyway AFN tech guys helped a great deal that and a compass we got it working. Its good for 3 years then I have to subscribe again.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

shudna said:


> thanks, yes it seems difficult to get much information about the receivers even thru the afn sight.. and the exchanges so no information on purchasing one.. Probably need to call and talk to someone live prior to taking a trip anywhere..I was just hoping that someone here might have some sort of access to them..(really don't want to take a trip to japan or where ever... thanks for the reply


Have you tried RAO or VFW lots of retired folks there. Maybe they have one for sale or may be traveling back to a place that has them. You can only purchase one in the store no mail order.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

shudna said:


> hello, new member here, living in Puerto Galera, Mindoro,, I am trying to find a new afn decoder/receiver , model number D9865H. this is the newer receiver, and i have been told that the older ones will no longer work after September of this year. I am qualified to activate the receiver, but finding a place to buy one is hard without taking a trip to Japan or another pacific base.. any good ideas out there?


I have the D9835 that to this day works fine.

I also just got the Cisco D9865. *<Snip>*

Not sure why folks travel to other countries/bases to obtain the D9865. Once you receive your authorization from AFN, follow the instructions and you can purchase it from SEG who will FEDEX the D9835 to your PI address or have SEG ship it to where you want and make arrangements to get it to you.

Once you have the decoder in your possession you will need to go to manage my decoder on the AFN website, enter the decoder inf and AFN will reply telling you what they need you to email them a pic of your Ret Mil ID Card and my new D9835 was activated in less than 24 hours.


----------



## tbalke2012 (Jan 14, 2015)

what is SEG? how do i locate them to purchase the decoder?


----------

